# Mails envoyés affichés en double - Exchange & Mail iOS 13.1.2



## PlannedObsolescence (9 Octobre 2019)

Bonsoir,

Je me suis pris la tête aujourd'hui sur un problème et j'aimerais savoir si vous rencontrez le même.

*Contexte : *iPhone 8, iOS 13.1.2, compte Exchange d'entreprise (serveur Exchange 2010), application Mail d'iOS.

*Utilisatrice : *VIP _("Moi je m'en fous de vos histoires, tout ce que je veux c'est que ça marche.")
_
*Problème : *Lors de l'envoi d'un mail à partir du compte Exchange depuis l'iPhone, le mail apparait ensuite deux fois dans le dossier des éléments envoyés, uniquement sur l'iPhone. Le destinataire ne reçoit le mail qu'une fois, et sur Outlook pour Mac, le mail n'apparait également qu'une fois.

*Contournement : *Il paraîtrait que supprimer et ajouter à nouveau le compte résolve le souci, mais j'aimerais en être sûr avant d'intervenir.

Avez-vous aussi remarqué ce comportement ?

Merci !


----------



## Salim005 (23 Novembre 2019)

PlannedObsolescence a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je me suis pris la tête aujourd'hui sur un problème et j'aimerais savoir si vous rencontrez le même.
> 
> ...


Bonjour je rencontre exactement les meme problème sur beaucoup d’équipement uniquement depuis mail iPhone sur les comptes Exchange.
Avez vous pu solutionner le votre?
J’ai tout tenté réinstallation, suppression dans activsync... rien ne va.

merci pour votre réponse.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Novembre 2019)

Utiliser Outlook est plus pratique (malheureusement)


----------

